# What formula for Primo-A, Test C/E?



## -TOXIC- (Jan 3, 2019)

Id like to make something like 100mg Primo-a, 75mg Cyp and 75mg Enanthate. Would something like that work with Ba and BB with the right formula? Maybe MCT over grapeseed? I cant use EO bc I'm allergic. Which percentages would be best?


----------



## ironone1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Test E 2% BA and 10% BB. Test Cyp 2% BA and 20% BB. I figured out how to make cyp without it crashing. You need the 20% BB.


----------

